# case 1830 uniloader



## mowman3 (Jan 6, 2013)

I need to get to drive chains on case 1830 uniloader, how do u do this?


----------



## redmcc (Jun 13, 2011)

There is a plate on each side of the seat. Lift the plate and enter from the top. If you chose to work under the lift arms be sure and block the cylinders to prevent them falling.


----------

